# Russia's Putin Puts Nuclear Forces on High Alert, Escalating Tensions



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

Not a huge fan of this posturing from Putin. Anyone have any info on how we are responding to this?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

He's reacting with sanctions on Russia and supplies to Ukraine. If Putin decides to take this further than the Ukraine, NATO's gonna want US forces involved to defend their territories.


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

Annie said:


> He's reacting with sanctions on Russia and supplies to Ukraine. If Putin decides to take this further than the Ukraine, NATO's gonna want US forces involved to defend their territories.


And then we will be in a world of yahoooooooo. Hopefully Putin snaps out of his tie raid and stops being a bully before he gets punched in the nose. Just hope this administration will act when it is time to react and not treat this like they did Afghanistan which was a total failure.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

patriot6774 said:


> And then we will be in a world of yahoooooooo. Hopefully Putin snaps out of his tie raid and stops being a bully before he gets punched in the nose. Just hope this administration will act when it is time to react and not treat this like they did Afghanistan which was a total failure.


What would you have us do? And please don’t talk about troops and ‘Murica/Trump. That’s just ignorance.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> What would you have us do? And please don’t talk about troops and ‘Murica/Trump. That’s just ignorance.


You know Trump isn't the president, right? Why bring him into this? You seem to bring him up more than those you're engaging with. Is it a pre-emptive attack? That's very George Bush of you.  

We shouldn't do anything other than what we're asked to do, and only by Congressional vote.
They want weapons. We should send weapons.
They need money. We should negotiate loans.
Boots on the ground drags us into full out war, and should be avoided. Ukraine isn't a member of NATO, and to my knowledge, we have no legal obligations to them.

Nuke threats are for bloviating tyrants and sheep. Nobody is nuking anyone. At this point, nuclear war would end life on the planet. The only ones crazy enough to use a nuke all live in caves in the desert and have no funding or infrastructure to build anything significant.


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

ErickthePutz said:


> What would you have us do? And please don’t talk about troops and ‘Murica/Trump. That’s just ignorance.


I would likely cut him off from any and all supplies, resources and trade and end the pipeline deal while we bring back our energy dominance. I would enact targeting with our javelin satellite on him. I would also have our CIA ops ready in his inner circle for mop up ops and simultaneously open talks with him and his admin to strongly encourage he cease and desist the preparation to use nuclear weapons at all. What would you do?


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

patriot6774 said:


> I would likely cut him off from any and all supplies, resources and trade and end the pipeline deal while we bring back our energy dominance. I would enact targeting with our javelin satellite on him. I would also have our CIA ops ready in his inner circle for mop up ops and simultaneously open talks with him and his admin to strongly encourage he cease and desist the preparation to use nuclear weapons at all. What would you do?


So…fantasyland then. CIA doing hits? Yeah….


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> So…fantasyland then. CIA doing hits? Yeah….





patriot6774 said:


> What would you do?


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

America has NO weapons against Russia... Since Americans sell toilet paper for $1,000 to the Taliban in Afghanistan... But then the Americans run away... Probably the Taliban doesn't wipe their ass


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

the problem of the American Army -
1. You have NEVER fought with an equal ENEMY
2. You have NEVER fought against an ENEMY in your own Territory of America
*The American Army does not have modern Weapons against Russia.*
3. Therefore... With the invasion of the Russian Army, the American army will be defeated by CONVENTIONAL weapons


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

ErickthePutz said:


> So…fantasyland then. CIA doing hits? Yeah….


Funny, you never answered my question. What would you do?


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

The Democrats have woken up


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

patriot6774 said:


> Funny, you never answered my question. What would you do?


and when will they write about Russian hackers?


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

Liberzon said:


> and when will they write about Russian hackers?


Who knows?


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

patriot6774 said:


> Who knows?


Who are you?


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

Liberzon said:


> Who are you?


I am a retired Navy Veteran. Who are you?


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

patriot6774 said:


> Who knows?


Man, I like detailed questions... If you try to troll, you will stay in this forum... And I am known on the USMB American forums


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

patriot6774 said:


> I am a retired Navy Veteran. Who are you?


Boy, you don't have anything... I wrote to myself when I introduced myself, you're already an old American fart, you've never fought


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

Liberzon said:


> Man, I like detailed questions... If you try to troll, you will stay in this forum... And I am known on the USMB American forums


I am 50 years old....what is trolling and the only trolls I knew of came from fictional stories. I am as real as they get as everyone should also be.


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

patriot6774 said:


> I am a retired Navy Veteran. Who are you?


boy, you've never been at war, remember this for the rest of your life.. You can write whatever you want, but you're a puppy


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

patriot6774 said:


> I am 50 years old....what is trolling and the only trolls I knew of came from fictional stories. I am as real as they get as everyone should also be.


boy I show my photos on the forum.. YOU HAVE NOTHING ... You're a talker


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

Liberzon said:


> Boy, you don't have anything... I wrote to myself when I introduced myself, you're already an old American fart, you've never fought


I served 20 yeas with the US Navy and Retired. I have seen combat in 2 wars. I don't need to prove anything. I have done my time and maybe soon it will be your turn.


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

patriot6774 said:


> I am 50 years old....what is trolling and the only trolls I knew of came from fictional stories. I am as real as they get as everyone should also be.


boy show me your photos


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

@Liberzon. Hey where is that recipe, I would like to get it before you get banned.


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

patriot6774 said:


> I served 20 yeas with the US Navy and Retired. I have seen combat in 2 wars. I don't need to prove anything. I have done my time and maybe soon it will be your turn.





patriot6774 said:


> I served 20 yeas with the US Navy and Retired. I have seen combat in 2 wars. I don't need to prove anything. I have done my time and maybe soon it will be your turn.


boy, don't turn your ass around and show your photos. I'm older than you


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

patriot6774 said:


> I served 20 yeas with the US Navy and Retired. I have seen combat in 2 wars. I don't need to prove anything. I have done my time and maybe soon it will be your turn.


boy, don't turn your ass around and show your photos. I'm older than you


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

patriot6774 said:


> I served 20 yeas with the US Navy and Retired. I have seen combat in 2 wars. I don't need to prove anything. I have done my time and maybe soon it will be your turn.


CHETTERBOX


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

patriot6774 said:


> I served 20 yeas with the US Navy and Retired. I have seen combat in 2 wars. I don't need to prove anything. I have done my time and maybe soon it will be your turn.


Я старше тебя и реально Воевал... А ты Болтун


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Liberzon said:


> boy, don't turn your ass around and show your photos. I'm older than you


Older maybe... but clearly not wiser.


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

patriot6774 said:


> I am 50 years old....what is trolling and the only trolls I knew of came from fictional stories. I am as real as they get as everyone should also be.


you're a talker


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

Auntie said:


> @Liberzon. Hey where is that recipe, I would like to get it before you get banned.


I already did on my end. There is no sense in speaking to half twit, peach fuzz wearing, hormone filled, teenaged, gang bangers. All of them need to join the military, receive a proper beating there to relieve them of their stupidity and then make some history. Otherwise, people like that need to just be spectators in life while the grownups do the work.


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> Older maybe... but clearly not wiser.


понимаешь русский?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

English only please, last warning.


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

patriot6774 said:


> I already did on my end. There is no sense in speaking to half twit, peach fuzz wearing, hormone filled, teenaged, gang bangers. All of them need to join the military, receive a proper beating there to relieve them of their stupidity and then make some history. Otherwise, people like that need to just be spectators in life while the grownups do the work.


Chatter show me the photo


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Liberzon said:


> понимаешь русский?


Welcome to the 21st Century.


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

patriot6774 said:


> I already did on my end. There is no sense in speaking to half twit, peach fuzz wearing, hormone filled, teenaged, gang bangers. All of them need to join the military, receive a proper beating there to relieve them of their stupidity and then make some history. Otherwise, people like that need to just be spectators in life while the grownups do the work.


Chatter...GET OUT


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> Welcome to the 21st Century.


yes, there will be Russian in the 21st century


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Liberzon said:


> Chatter show me the photo


Familiarize yourself with our Forum Rules.
You're violating 2b: Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be reported using the "Report Post" button.

Continued violations will be dealt with.


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

patriot6774 said:


> I already did on my end. There is no sense in speaking to half twit, peach fuzz wearing, hormone filled, teenaged, gang bangers. All of them need to join the military, receive a proper beating there to relieve them of their stupidity and then make some history. Otherwise, people like that need to just be spectators in life while the grownups do the work.


Don't you dare argue with me boy


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> Familiarize yourself with our Forum Rules.
> You're violating 2b: Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be reported using the "Report Post" button.
> 
> Continued violations will be dealt with.


I immediately see the admins and moderators, you're opening up for nothing


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Liberzon said:


> I immediately see the admins and moderators, you're opening up for nothing


We just try to keep things tidy when things get messy. Things have abruptly become more messy.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Treat our members with respect or your fun is over!


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Guys, I know this forum very well, the software platform of this forum, as well as the Host of this forum


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Auntie said:


> Treat our members with respect or your fun is over!


НЕ НАДО СО МНОЙ СПОРИТЬ


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Liberzon said:


> НЕ НАДО СО МНОЙ СПОРИТЬ


An ant has no quarrel with a boot.
Your days are numbered, ant.


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> An ant has no quarrel with a boot.
> Your days are numbered, ant.


ФОРУМ БУДЕТ ПАДАТЬ


----------



## Liberzon (11 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> An ant has no quarrel with a boot.
> Your days are numbered, ant.


Не лезь куда не надо щеночек


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Liberzon said:


> Не лезь куда не надо щеночек


Run back to your host friends.


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Run back to your host friends.


Its still going on? Can't see a thing because I have them blocked. Probably a good thing. Don't need to get my blood pressure up and hate wasting my time. Have to be going now. Have fun y'all!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

patriot6774 said:


> Its still going on? Can't see a thing because I have them blocked. Probably a good thing. Don't need to get my blood pressure up and hate wasting my time. Have to be going now. Have fun y'all!


It was.
It's not anymore.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

As things go from bad to worse in Europe, I’m pretty sure we are going to see more of this Russian horseshit here in cyber space. I’m surprised you guys let him play here as long as you did.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Personally I needed a little entertainment and diversion. It has been a long week!


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

Well so far, I think Resident Biden has not only crapped his pants, but his brains came out in his depends also....while licking his ice cream cone giving him butt brain freez. Not sure why he wont restart our energy production gears. We were energy independent. Now has going to go grovel to the Arabs which he knows, they know, we have oil. They are going to charge him 400 per barrel!


----------

